# System Froze- Trying to what went wrong in /var/log/messages

## dman777

My system froze up unexpected. I had copied files from /mnt/usb_laptop_backup to /mnt/ocz_diesel successfully. Afterwards, I umount /mnt/usb_laptop_backup and that is when my system froze. Looking at the log I am having trouble seeing what could of gone wrong. Can anyone help, please? 

I am using hardened kernel but I have PaX disabled in the kernel and SELinux disabled on boot and the OS level.

```
2011-01-17T03:05:13.741239-06:00 localhost automount[27535]: mounted /mnt/usb_laptop_backup

2011-01-17T03:05:13.741344-06:00 localhost kernel: [16595.028168] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

2011-01-17T03:05:13.741356-06:00 localhost kernel: [16595.028513] EXT3-fs (sdc6): using internal journal

2011-01-17T03:05:13.741363-06:00 localhost kernel: [16595.028516] EXT3-fs (sdc6): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

2011-01-17T03:05:41.749052-06:00 localhost automount[27535]: attempting to mount entry /mnt/ocz_diesel

2011-01-17T03:05:41.782602-06:00 localhost automount[27535]: >> /dev/ocz_diesel: clean, 11/979200 files, 103817/3915718 blocks

2011-01-17T03:05:41.941352-06:00 localhost kernel: [16623.228572] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

2011-01-17T03:05:41.942340-06:00 localhost kernel: [16623.229603] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

2011-01-17T03:05:41.946092-06:00 localhost automount[27535]: mount(ext2): mounted /dev/ocz_diesel type ext3 on /mnt/ocz_diesel

2011-01-17T03:05:41.946159-06:00 localhost automount[27535]: mounted /mnt/ocz_diesel

2011-01-17T03:05:41.946341-06:00 localhost kernel: [16623.233458] EXT3-fs (sdd1): using internal journal

2011-01-17T03:05:41.946350-06:00 localhost kernel: [16623.233462] EXT3-fs (sdd1): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117377-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404100] BUG: Bad page state in process kswapd0  pfn:1e0281

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117430-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404104] page:ffffea0006908c38 count:0 mapcount:-524288 mapping:(nil) index:0x2

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117435-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404106] page flags: 0x200000000020008(uptodate|mappedtodisk)

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117438-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404111] Pid: 545, comm: kswapd0 Tainted: P            2.6.36-hardened-r6 #4

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117440-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404113] Call Trace:

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117451-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404119]  [<ffffffff810dd029>] ? dump_page+0xc0/0xc5

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117456-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404122]  [<ffffffff810ddbd5>] bad_page+0xd8/0xea

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117459-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404125]  [<ffffffff810deca4>] free_pages_prepare+0x98/0x159

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117462-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404127]  [<ffffffff810dee53>] free_hot_cold_page+0x39/0x14b

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117465-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404130]  [<ffffffff810df07e>] __pagevec_free+0x77/0x8e

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117467-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404133]  [<ffffffff810e4fa5>] free_page_list+0x89/0xcb

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117470-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404136]  [<ffffffff810e61b1>] shrink_page_list+0x41d/0x45f

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117472-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404139]  [<ffffffff810e63db>] shrink_inactive_list+0x1e8/0x2e7

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117475-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404142]  [<ffffffff810e0a39>] ? determine_dirtyable_memory+0x15/0x28

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117477-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404145]  [<ffffffff810e680f>] shrink_zone+0x335/0x421

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117480-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404148]  [<ffffffff8101853e>] ? mmu_shrink+0x27/0x13f

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117482-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404151]  [<ffffffff810e6f8b>] balance_pgdat+0x2d5/0x4ed

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117484-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404154]  [<ffffffff810e7455>] kswapd+0x2b2/0x2e3

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117487-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404157]  [<ffffffff81087963>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x34

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117489-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404160]  [<ffffffff810e71a3>] ? kswapd+0x0/0x2e3

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117491-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404162]  [<ffffffff81087508>] kthread+0x7d/0x85

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117494-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404164]  [<ffffffff8102e1b4>] kernel_thread_helper+0x4/0x10

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117496-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404168]  [<ffffffff8151f826>] ? restore_args+0x0/0x30

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117498-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404170]  [<ffffffff8108748b>] ? kthread+0x0/0x85

2011-01-17T04:08:11.117501-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404172]  [<ffffffff8102e1b0>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0x10

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744414-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031178] general protection fault: 0000 [#1] SMP 

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744433-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031183] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-5/1-5.2/1-5.2:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/block/sdd/uevent

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744438-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031186] CPU 1 

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744442-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031187] Modules linked in: xt_mark nvidia(P) i2c_piix4

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744451-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031191] 

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744454-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031194] Pid: 27250, comm: conky Tainted: P    B       2.6.36-hardened-r6 #4 GA-MA770T-UD3P/GA-MA770T-UD3P

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744461-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031196] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8111157e>]  [<ffffffff8111157e>] __dentry_open+0x17a/0x293

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744464-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031204] RSP: 0018:ffff8801f6425ce8  EFLAGS: 00010206

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744467-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031206] RAX: fff788020e1d5f58 RBX: ffff8801fb03a0c0 RCX: 0000000000000000

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744470-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031208] RDX: ffff88020a0a4100 RSI: ffffffff81709653 RDI: ffff8801fb03a130

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744473-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031210] RBP: ffff8801f6425d38 R08: 00000000000000d0 R09: 0000000000000000

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744475-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031212] R10: 0000000000000674 R11: ffff8801fb03a0c0 R12: ffff88022ece9800

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744478-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031213] R13: ffff8801de9ea540 R14: ffffffff81162b97 R15: ffff88020e1d5e40

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744480-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031216] FS:  00000326006fc710(0000) GS:ffff880001c80000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744482-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031218] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744485-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031220] CR2: 0000072607426000 CR3: 000000000153b000 CR4: 00000000000006f0

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744487-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031222] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744489-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031224] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744491-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031226] Process conky (pid: 27250, threadinfo ffff8801f6424000, task ffff88022eec4a60)

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744493-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031228] Stack:

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744496-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031229]  ffff8801f6425d08 ffffffff8111be44 0000000000008000 ffff88022eefecc0

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744498-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031232] <0> ffff8801f6425d58 ffff8801f6425e28 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744501-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031235] <0> 0000000000008000 0000000000000000 ffff8801f6425d58 ffffffff8111175c

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744502-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031238] Call Trace:

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744505-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031243]  [<ffffffff8111be44>] ? inode_permission+0x87/0x93

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744508-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031246]  [<ffffffff8111175c>] nameidata_to_filp+0x3a/0x4b

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744511-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031249]  [<ffffffff8111d7c1>] do_last+0x425/0x56c

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744513-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031251]  [<ffffffff8111f658>] do_filp_open+0x203/0x599

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744516-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031254]  [<ffffffff81129066>] ? expand_files+0x39/0x18b

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744519-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031257]  [<ffffffff8112922e>] ? alloc_fd+0x76/0x11e

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744521-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031259]  [<ffffffff8111132b>] do_sys_open+0x5b/0xf7

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744523-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031262]  [<ffffffff811111fb>] ? filp_close+0x63/0x6d

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744526-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031264]  [<ffffffff811113f0>] sys_open+0x1b/0x1d

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744528-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031268]  [<ffffffff8102d1c0>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744532-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031270] Code: c0 74 16 4c 8b 70 58 4d 85 f6 74 0d 48 89 de 4c 89 ff 41 ff d6 85 c0 75 65 48 8b 83 b8 00 00 00 81 63 38 3f fc ff ff 48 8d 7b 70 <48> 8b 00 48 8b b0 10 01 00 00 e8 03 02 fd ff f6 43 39 40 0f 84 

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744535-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031290] RIP  [<ffffffff8111157e>] __dentry_open+0x17a/0x293

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744537-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031292]  RSP <ffff8801f6425ce8>

2011-01-17T04:11:50.744539-06:00 localhost kernel: [20592.031295] ---[ end trace 5ad32783d897567d ]---

2011-01-17T04:18:23.796925-06:00 localhost automount[27535]: expiring path /mnt/ocz_diesel

2011-01-17T04:18:23.797383-06:00 localhost automount[27535]: unmounting dir = /mnt/ocz_diesel

2011-01-17T04:20:04.352959-06:00 localhost automount[27535]: could not umount dir /mnt/ocz_diesel

2011-01-17T04:20:04.353012-06:00 localhost automount[27535]: couldn't complete expire of /mnt/ocz_diesel

2011-01-17T04:20:35.192591-06:00 localhost automount[27535]: attempting to mount entry /mnt/ocz_diesel

2011-01-17T04:20:35.249481-06:00 localhost automount[27535]: >> /dev/ocz_diesel: clean, 735756/979200 files, 2739912/3915718 blocks

2011-01-17T04:20:35.258365-06:00 localhost kernel: [21116.545199] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

2011-01-17T04:20:35.259364-06:00 localhost kernel: [21116.546217] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

2011-01-17T04:20:35.262725-06:00 localhost automount[27535]: mount(ext2): mounted /dev/ocz_diesel type ext3 on /mnt/ocz_diesel

2011-01-17T04:20:35.262797-06:00 localhost automount[27535]: mounted /mnt/ocz_diesel

2011-01-17T04:20:35.263360-06:00 localhost kernel: [21116.550071] EXT3-fs (sdd1): using internal journal

2011-01-17T04:20:35.263376-06:00 localhost kernel: [21116.550076] EXT3-fs (sdd1): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

rsyslogd:  [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="3.22.0" x-pid="2019" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] restart

```

----------

## aCOSwt

 *dman777 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2011-01-17T04:08:11.117377-06:00 localhost kernel: [20372.404100] BUG: Bad page state in process kswapd0  pfn:1e0281
> 
> 

 

Well, I would believe the problem starts here with kernel swap daemon.

Would'nt you get enough swap ? Are you experimenting hardware troubles with your RAM ?

----------

## dman777

I did get some new ram a day ago. I ran memtest 86 and it did not find any errors after all of its tests. I do not use a swap because I have so much ram. I have an sdd drive, so I also use my ram(8 gigs) for the tmp directory instead of the drive. Any ideas what could be wrong?

Here's my fstab:

```
localhost three # cat /etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

LABEL=boot      /boot      ext4   discard,defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext4      discard,noatime      0 1

#/dev/SWAP      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

#/dev/sdb1               /mnt/f          ntfs-3g         noatime,ro      0 0

#/dev/sdb2       /mnt/x          ntfs-3g         noauto,noatime         0 0  

tmpfs                   /tmp            tmpfs        defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0 

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

----------

## dman777

I woke up today and checked on my system it was super sluggish and barely responsive. I had to do a hard reset. Now I'm starting to freak out! I did a world update at about the same time I upraded my ram so I am not sure what it could be! Here's my messages:

```
2011-01-17T10:06:29.722263-06:00 localhost kernel: [    2.739780] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

2011-01-17T10:06:29.722266-06:00 localhost kernel: [    2.739784] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

2011-01-17T10:06:29.722269-06:00 localhost kernel: [    3.477981] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

2011-01-17T10:06:29.722275-06:00 localhost kernel: [    3.477993] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

2011-01-17T10:06:29.722289-06:00 localhost kernel: [    3.478143] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  260.19.29  Wed Dec  8 12:08:56 PST 2010

2011-01-17T10:06:29.722293-06:00 localhost kernel: [    7.058302] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: discard

2011-01-17T10:06:29.722296-06:00 localhost kernel: [    7.108739] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: discard

2011-01-17T10:06:29.722299-06:00 localhost kernel: [    7.423533] ip used greatest stack depth: 4184 bytes left

2011-01-17T10:06:29.795104-06:00 localhost kernel: [    7.759586] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link up

2011-01-17T10:06:29.795122-06:00 localhost kernel: [    7.759592] r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link up

2011-01-17T10:06:29.821961-06:00 localhost /etc/init.d/net.eth0[1898]: No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

2011-01-17T10:06:29.943443-06:00 localhost dhcpcd[1904]: version 5.2.8 starting

2011-01-17T10:06:29.970132-06:00 localhost dhcpcd[1904]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.2

2011-01-17T10:06:30.011264-06:00 localhost dhcpcd[1904]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.2 from 192.168.1.1

2011-01-17T10:06:30.023954-06:00 localhost dhcpcd[1904]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.2

2011-01-17T10:06:35.361983-06:00 localhost dhcpcd[1904]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.2 for 86400 seconds

2011-01-17T10:06:35.415426-06:00 localhost dhcpcd[1904]: forked to background, child pid 1939

2011-01-17T10:06:35.465250-06:00 localhost automount[1980]: Starting automounter version 5.0.4, master map auto.master

2011-01-17T10:06:35.465274-06:00 localhost automount[1980]: using kernel protocol version 5.01

2011-01-17T10:06:35.480369-06:00 localhost automount[1980]: lookup(file): failed to read included master map auto.master

2011-01-17T10:06:35.485107-06:00 localhost automount[1980]: mounted direct on /mnt/music with timeout 300, freq 75 seconds

2011-01-17T10:06:35.486348-06:00 localhost automount[1980]: mounted direct on /mnt/primary_backup with timeout 300, freq 75 seconds

2011-01-17T10:06:35.486395-06:00 localhost automount[1980]: mounted direct on /mnt/usb_laptop_backup with timeout 300, freq 75 seconds

2011-01-17T10:06:35.486441-06:00 localhost automount[1980]: mounted direct on /mnt/cdrom with timeout 300, freq 75 seconds

2011-01-17T10:06:35.486488-06:00 localhost automount[1980]: mounted direct on /mnt/usb_primary_backup with timeout 300, freq 75 seconds

2011-01-17T10:06:35.486535-06:00 localhost automount[1980]: mounted direct on /mnt/misc with timeout 300, freq 75 seconds

2011-01-17T10:06:35.487604-06:00 localhost automount[1980]: mounted direct on /mnt/laptop_compile with timeout 300, freq 75 seconds

2011-01-17T10:06:35.488704-06:00 localhost automount[1980]: mounted direct on /mnt/virtual with timeout 300, freq 75 seconds

2011-01-17T10:06:35.488750-06:00 localhost automount[1980]: mounted direct on /mnt/ocz_diesel with timeout 300, freq 75 seconds

2011-01-17T10:07:06.295091-06:00 localhost kernel: [   43.554857] ioremap error for 0x9f000-0xa0000, requested 0x10, got 0x0

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179129-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143178] general protection fault: 0000 [#1] SMP 

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179148-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143183] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/virtual/vtconsole/vtcon1/uevent

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179155-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143185] CPU 2 

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179159-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143186] Modules linked in: xt_mark nvidia(P) i2c_piix4

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179167-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143190] 

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179172-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143193] Pid: 20548, comm: updatedb Tainted: P            2.6.36-hardened-r6 #4 GA-MA770T-UD3P/GA-MA770T-UD3P

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179183-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143196] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8105c1a6>]  [<ffffffff8105c1a6>] __wake_up_common+0x25/0x7f

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179186-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143203] RSP: 0018:ffff880228c5dc58  EFLAGS: 00010092

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179190-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143205] RAX: fff7880001a515f8 RBX: 0000000000000001 RCX: 0000000000000000

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179193-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143207] RDX: 0000000000000001 RSI: 0000000000000003 RDI: ffff880001a51610

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179196-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143209] RBP: ffff880228c5dc98 R08: ffff880228c5dce8 R09: 00000000ffffffe4

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179198-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143210] R10: ffff88021ee12f68 R11: 00000000ffffff01 R12: 0000000000000003

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179201-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143212] R13: ffff880227fa3c58 R14: ffff880228c5dd58 R15: 0000000000000000

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179203-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143215] FS:  0000037422c20700(0000) GS:ffff880001d00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179206-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143217] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179208-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143219] CR2: 00000374220a0a20 CR3: 000000000153c000 CR4: 00000000000006f0

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179210-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143221] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179212-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143223] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179215-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143225] Process updatedb (pid: 20548, threadinfo ffff880228c5c000, task ffff88022ba18770)

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179217-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143226] Stack:

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179219-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143227]  ffffffff8129fa22 ffffea0007526a38 00000000000002d8 ffff880001a51608

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179222-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143230] <0> 0000000000000282 ffff880227fa3c58 ffff880228c5dd58 ffffffffffffffff

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179224-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143233] <0> ffff880228c5dcd8 ffffffff8105f634 ffff880228c5dcb8 ffff880228c5dce8

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179226-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143237] Call Trace:

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179229-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143241]  [<ffffffff8129fa22>] ? radix_tree_gang_lookup_slot+0x69/0x8c

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179231-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143245]  [<ffffffff8105f634>] __wake_up+0x34/0x48

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179234-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143248]  [<ffffffff8108793c>] __wake_up_bit+0x2c/0x2e

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179236-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143251]  [<ffffffff810da14c>] unlock_page+0x25/0x29

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179239-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143255]  [<ffffffff810e2efd>] truncate_inode_pages_range+0xd9/0x352

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179241-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143258]  [<ffffffff810e3183>] truncate_inode_pages+0xd/0xf

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179244-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143261]  [<ffffffff8118f45a>] ext4_evict_inode+0x71/0x26e

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179246-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143265]  [<ffffffff811276c9>] evict+0x22/0x92

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179249-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143267]  [<ffffffff81127b08>] iput+0x1c4/0x22c

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179251-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143270]  [<ffffffff811241b9>] dentry_iput+0x95/0xa5

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179253-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143272]  [<ffffffff81124299>] d_kill+0x39/0x59

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179256-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143274]  [<ffffffff81125204>] dput+0x141/0x14e

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179258-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143277]  [<ffffffff811144b5>] fput+0x1d5/0x1fc

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179260-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143280]  [<ffffffff811111fb>] filp_close+0x63/0x6d

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179263-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143282]  [<ffffffff8111129c>] sys_close+0x97/0xcb

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179265-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143286]  [<ffffffff8102d1c0>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179269-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143288] Code: 48 01 78 28 c9 c3 55 48 89 e5 41 57 41 89 cf 41 56 41 55 41 54 41 89 f4 53 89 d3 48 83 ec 18 48 8b 47 08 48 83 c7 08 48 83 e8 18 <4c> 8b 68 18 48 89 7d c8 49 83 ed 18 eb 33 44 8b 30 4c 89 c1 4c 

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179272-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143307] RIP  [<ffffffff8105c1a6>] __wake_up_common+0x25/0x7f

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179274-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143310]  RSP <ffff880228c5dc58>

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179276-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143313] ---[ end trace 77e7a973efad56fe ]---

localhost log # cat messages

```

The lines:

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179129-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143178] general protection fault: 0000 [#1] SMP 

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179148-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143183] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/virtual/vtconsole/vtcon1/uevent

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179155-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143185] CPU 2 

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179159-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143186] Modules linked in: xt_mark nvidia(P) i2c_piix4

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179167-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143190] 

2011-01-17T12:01:01.179172-06:00 localhost kernel: [ 6879.143193] Pid: 20548, comm: updatedb Tainted: P            2.6.36-hardened-r6 #4 GA-MA770T-UD3P/GA-MA770T-UD3P

Look really bad. But I'm not a software programmer so I'm not sure what they truly mean.

----------

## pigeon768

Run memtest overnight.

----------

## aCOSwt

Can you easily restore your preceding RAM equipment ?

----------

## dman777

ya, as it turns out it is my ram. memtest gave 232 errors after 6 hours. is corsair considered a bad ram brand?

----------

## bobspencer123

 *dman777 wrote:*   

> ya, as it turns out it is my ram. memtest gave 232 errors after 6 hours. is corsair considered a bad ram brand?

 

check your timings too. I once had the wrong timing on my ram and it caused errors ... once I got the timings right no more errors and no more hard lockups.

----------

## augury

 *pigeon768 wrote:*   

> Run memtest overnight.

 

eeewww

I knew I was dead when I couldn't emerge ppl.

memtest didn't show a single error.

 *Quote:*   

> kswapd 

 wtf

----------

